# FREE MONEY



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is one for you guys

My E mail address was found in a Journal of a American soldier. Capt Michiel Hagee of the 3rd batallion 25th Marine Regememnt Has contacted me according to this soldier instructions. I am to help him get 10,750,102 bucks into a safe contry. It is not stolen money. I am to keep it for him till he finishes his enlistment.

I am going to the bathroom right how to check my forhead to see if STUPID is samped on my forehead. 

The next one was from Pay Pal about 199.00 bucks charged to my accountl from THE AMERICAN ENCYCLOPEDIA COMPANY for a complete set of encyclopedias. They needed all my information to make sure this was correct.

I love E mails


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I got some ocean front property in Arizona I'll sell ya also.







Always some idiots tying to get ya. Later RJD


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If it didn't WORK a fair percentage of the time, they wouldn't do it. 

There was this fellow who had a museum. He felt people were spending too much time inside which meant he couldn't let MORE paying people in....so he added a BIG, BOLD sign saying "This way to see the GREAT EGRESS!!!" The door, which locked behind them, led to the alley out back.... I'll leave you to guess who he was and what other quote he was famous for.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm.. I bet it had something to do with "A sucker being born every minute"..... 

I know what you mean JJ.. I keep getting E-mails from some sweet you thing in Lagos Nigeria who's daddy, "A prominent banker" (in one of the poorest countries on the planet, (whoda thunk it)), just died and left her about a hundred billion dollars.. she can only give me half though cuz she needs to support her family.... All I gotta do is send her my acct numbers.. 

Good Lord..


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Everytime I hear the words Free Money, this movie clip comes to mind.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ybQpfr2-1M


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 10/20/2008 9:21 AM
Hmmmm.. I bet it had something to do with "A sucker being born every minute"..... 

I know what you mean JJ.. I keep getting E-mails from some sweet you thing in Lagos Nigeria who's daddy, "A prominent banker" (in one of the poorest countries on the planet, (whoda thunk it)), just died and left her about a hundred billion dollars.. she can only give me half though cuz she needs to support her family.... All I gotta do is send her my acct numbers.. 

Good Lord.. 

Whilst the people of Nigeria might live in abject poverty, the country itself is quite rich.

They got lotsa OIL!!!


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

As I work in the international oil and exploration business I would receive these offers from time to time. Years ago, before e-mail became so prevalent, I would receive actual physical letters with an offer that seemed to good to be true. 

I received one such letter from Nigeria and we examined the envelope. After a careful and thorough examination we determined the international postage stamp on the envelope was likely counterfeit.

If the sender could have figured out a method to counterfeit the envelope, they would have given it a try.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

The abundance of 'Penis Enlargement Cream' available. 
If they were only aware of what happens when you put so much of it on !


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 10/20/2008 6:39 PM
Everytime I hear the words Free Money, this movie clip comes to mind.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ybQpfr2-1M


It's amazing how many people know nothing about that movie. I saw it in a theatre when it was first released. Good show old man.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 10/20/2008 9:21 AM
Hmmmm.. I bet it had something to do with "A sucker being born every minute"..... 

I know what you mean JJ.. I keep getting E-mails from some sweet you thing in Lagos Nigeria who's daddy, "A prominent banker" (in one of the poorest countries on the planet, (whoda thunk it)), just died and left her about a hundred billion dollars.. she can only give me half though cuz she needs to support her family.... All I gotta do is send her my acct numbers.. 

Good Lord.. 

...........................................................................................................................................................................................................

Dave F. Hahahahaha............. I got the same e-mail a few days ago on Lagos Nigeria who's daddy????.. Wonder if one can set up an dummy account with no money in it and have all moneys THAT SHE put in it to be forward to my Swiss acount... ???







Laf. ......... Neat to see what she could do with it. Probably never hear from them again.. But I deleted it with rest of spam mail.. Like J.J. said. Need to ck the mirror and see if I had STUPID printed on my forehead just incase.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

A diplomat from Ghana is on his way to my house as i type this.

Oops, i think i forgot to give him the address.

too Late now, he is on an international flight from Accra. I bet he will really be upset when he finds out how I screwed this up.

John


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

I spoke with a sweet lady who called me on my cell phone. She said she was from Florida and had $11,205 dollars for me. She just needed my account numbers and she was sending a courier to secure them from me. I told her my bank's name... First National Bank of the FBI. Address. 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. Wash. DC. Name on Account GWBush. Told her the secret words for the courier to get past the guards was. Tim McVay. or just to drive by real fast. I talked to her for about 20 minutes before she finally figured out I wasn't going to give her the numbers she needed.


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

They're even using Skype! Got a message wanting help getting money out of somewhere in Africa. Astounding. Been a long time since my only e-mail plea. I, too, must look in the mirror tonight; must be getting much too old or stupid.


Art


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee, I just received my 5 million dollar, half share. Didn't realize it was a scam. Should I send it back?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Send it to me, I'll see to it that it is returned to the proper folk.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 11/04/2008 11:56 AM
Send it to me, I'll see to it that it is returned to the proper folk.


Okay...will do! Would you please post your bank account number and password here? I'm sure you will *get* it!   hehe!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Smith on 11/04/2008 12:03 PM
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 11/04/2008 11:56 AM
Send it to me, I'll see to it that it is returned to the proper folk.


Okay...will do! Would you please post your bank account number and password here? I'm sure you will *get* it! " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wink.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> hehe!





I have one of those new reverse accounts, you have to give me your account number so I can authorize you to access mine... that costs extra, send a check to cover that first, please.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately all my wealth is buried in coffee cans in the yard so no numbers. I could send you an empty can (have plenty of those) that you could authorize access to. Of course you'll need to send a deposit for the can to show your good faith.......


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I could certainly make a deposit in the can for you and send it back! Unfortunately, I never developed a taste for coffee... I was always told it would stunt yer growth, and I believe it. If you will notice the money in the burried cans is not growing at all, but then, of course, money that was burried in the stock market ain't growing all that much recently either. Well, anyway, you send the can and I'll send back a deposit.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today I got one my Regualar Mail. It was from T Roe Price. They said I have a account and they been sending stuff to the wrong address. 

They traced my current address through my SSN# 

The want me to fill out a forum with all the nessessary info to get the money. 

They really are getting deperate.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 11/04/2008 12:24 PM
I could certainly make a deposit in the can for you and send it back! Unfortunately, I never developed a taste for coffee... I was always told it would stunt yer growth, and I believe it. If you will notice the money in the burried cans is not growing at all, but then, of course, money that was burried in the stock market ain't growing all that much recently either. Well, anyway, you send the can and I'll send back a deposit.


I must say that something stinks about your offer...! 

As to growth I believe my coffee cans have out performed many a 401K lately.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Smith on 11/05/2008 12:55 PM
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 11/04/2008 12:24 PM
I could certainly make a deposit in the can for you and send it back! Unfortunately, I never developed a taste for coffee... I was always told it would stunt yer growth, and I believe it. If you will notice the money in the burried cans is not growing at all, but then, of course, money that was burried in the stock market ain't growing all that much recently either. Well, anyway, you send the can and I'll send back a deposit.


I must say that something stinks about your offer...!







" src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wink.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" />

As to growth I believe my coffee cans have out performed many a 401K lately.



Oh dear! I produce only the finest quality from the most expensive ingredients obtainable and process it in the most advanced processor in all of creation. Sorry if it is odiferous. 


Since we can't seem to come to an acceptable agreement on the disposal of the excess monies, I guess you'll just have to be stuck with it. I guess that Ambassador's Widow's Uncle's 3rd Cousin's Brother-In-Law's Mother's Father' inheritance from the deposed King's Father's Uncle's Maiden Aunt's business partner will have to find some other way to obscond with that country's wealth.

I do hope you realize that the use of the word "Dollar" in their original missive was not meaning the "U.S. Dollar"... it was that countries base currency nomenclature and that "half share" in 5 Million Dollars is equivalent to about 2.13 US cents--- less fees, taxes, gifts, bribes, kickbacks, payola and shipping.

Yes, the coffee cans are probably worth more than most 401Ks right now... not only that but, if the cans are old enough to be metal, they are probably worth more than the cash stashed in them... scrap metal prices are still pretty high.

BTW: if you find the paper work for the fees, taxes, gifts, bribes, kickbacks, payola and shipping to be too difficult to handle, I can, for a small fee, help you with them.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Two dollars and thirteen cents US ??? Wow! That'll double my fortune! 

_"Odiferous"_ Is that good?  

As to paper work...there'll be no need for that if you don't deposit in my coffee cans. anyway thanks for your most gracious offer.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

The legacy of PT Barnum is still alive in the age of computers.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Ol' PT was an amateur!


----------

